# Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde in der Filmkritik: Das schwierige Los in der Mitte einer Trilogie



## SandroOdak (12. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde in der Filmkritik: Das schwierige Los in der Mitte einer Trilogie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde in der Filmkritik: Das schwierige Los in der Mitte einer Trilogie


----------



## OutsiderXE (12. Dezember 2013)

Hmm ich wollt eigentlich gar nicht mehr den zweiten Teil gucken weil mir der erste zu gestreckt und zu kindisch war... Wahrscheinlich tue ich ihn mir trotzdem nicht an, weil mir die ganzen Technik-Features zu teuer sind. Freue mich aber auf die DVD  und natürlich den Marathon


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Dezember 2013)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> kindisch


 
Überraschendes Attribut für einen Film, der auf einer Kinderbuch-Vorlage basiert


----------



## Chaz0r (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich schau ihn mir gleich an, 19:15 gehts in 3D und HFR los


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2013)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Hmm ich wollt eigentlich gar nicht mehr den zweiten Teil gucken weil mir der erste zu gestreckt und zu kindisch war... Wahrscheinlich tue ich ihn mir trotzdem nicht an, weil mir die ganzen Technik-Features zu teuer sind. Freue mich aber auf die DVD  und natürlich den Marathon


 Ich fand den ersten Teil der Hobbit-Trilogie sehr schön. Witzige, harmonische Momente wechselten sich wunderbar mit düsteren Momenten, die teils an das deutlich erwachsenere HdR erinnerten, ab. Allerdings reicht "Eine unerwartete Reise" nicht an HdR: Die Gefährten heran. Trotzdem freue ich mich tierisch auf den 2. Teil und natürlich auch auf den 3. Teil. ;D Dann decke ich mich mit Bier, Chips und jede Menge Wachmacher ein und der Marathon kann beginnen.


----------



## TheChicky (12. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand den ersten Teil der Hobbit-Trilogie sehr schön. Witzige, harmonische Momente wechselten sich wunderbar mit düsteren Momenten, die teils an das deutlich erwachsenere HdR erinnerten, ab. Allerdings reicht "Eine unerwartete Reise" nicht an HdR: Die Gefährten heran. Trotzdem freue ich mich tierisch auf den 2. Teil und natürlich auch auf den 3. Teil. ;D Dann decke ich mich mit Bier, Chips und jede Menge Wachmacher ein und der Marathon kann beginnen.


 
So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein: Ich fand "Die Gefährten" den schlechtesten und ödesten Teil und die SEE von Teil 3 den besten. Und Der Hobbit hat mir in 3D im Kino deutlich besser gefallen als später auf BluRay, weil ohne das tolle 3D Erlebnis erst so richtig die Mängel der Story, der CGI und Figurenzeichnung zum tragen kommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein: Ich fand "Die Gefährten" den schlechtesten und ödesten Teil und die SEE von Teil 3 den besten. Und Der Hobbit hat mir in 3D im Kino deutlich besser gefallen als später auf BluRay, weil ohne das tolle 3D Erlebnis erst so richtig die Mängel der Story, der CGI und Figurenzeichnung zum tragen kommen.


 Ich mag eher konsequent erwachsene Fantasy. Da ich aber mit den Erwartungen an eine Kinderbuch-Verfilmung ins Kino ging, hab ich Der Hobbit genossen. Einfach, weil ich keine falschen oder zu hohen Erwartungen hatte. ;D Außerdem gefällt mir Peter Jacksons Stil in den Filmen sehr gut.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fand den Hobbit als Film nach dem ich extra vorher das Buch gelesen hatte, wesentlich reifer als das Buch selbst. Ich fand eig., dass PJ sehr viel aus dem Buch gemacht hat. Das reine Buch als 1:1 Umsetzung wäre sicherlich langweilig und wirklich kindisch. Bin auch gespannt auf den letztendlich Übergang und auf den Wochenendmarathon sowieso . Aber erst mal auf die Hobbit Ext. BluRay 3D Komplettbox 2015? warten


----------



## Chaz0r (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab grad Teil 2 gesehen und fand ihn großartig. Insgesamt viel düsterer als Teil 1 noch. Aber es steckt ne ganze Menge drinnen, die nicht im Buch war. Einiges davon stammt aus Tolkiens Kurzgeschichten, zumindest von der Idee, anderes von Vorabskripten, die man auf seinem Dachboden gefunden hat.
Aber völlig egal eigentlich, denn das, was da gezeigt wird, funktioniert.

Es scheint jedoch so, als versucht Tolkien die Hobbit Reihe nicht nur als Vorgeschichte, sondern als regelrechtes Prequel zu präsentieren. Kommt aber vielleicht auch noch etwas drauf an, wie es in teil 3 weitergeht. Aber während das Buch "nur" eine Vorgeschichte mit Bezügen zum Herr der Ringe war, scheint Jackson hier halt tatsächlich etwas zu bauen, was mehr oder weniger wirklich genau in den HdR übergeht. So wie quasi Der Hobbit 2 auf dem Hobbit aufbaut, und jeder Herr der Ringe Teil auf den vorherigen, so scheint es im Moment so darauf hinauszulaufen, dass Die Gefährten auf gleiche Art und Weise direkt auf den letzten Hobbit aufbauen wird.
Zumindest vermute ich das an Hand zahlreicher Dinge, die im zweiten Teil abseits der Smaug Geschichte passieren. Will da aber nicht mehr zu spoilern.
Sollte das aber so sein, war es auch ne gute Idee alte Charaktere aus den HdR Filmen einfließen zu lassen, die eigentlich nicht im Hobbit vorkommen. Das könnte wirklich gut werden.

Das längere Finale um Smaug fand ich super. N Freund fand es etwas zu lang gezogen, aber ich fands super. Auch dass Smaug relativ gesprächig ist. Das gibt im ne ganze Menge Charakter. Sorry Deathwing, Smaug wirkt nach diesem Film mehr Bad-Ass ^^

Allerdings muss ich mich auch aufregen (wenn auch nicht wirklich Kritik üben). Jeder Mittelerde Film von Tolkien funktionierte für sich alleine. Es gab in jedem Fall ne Einführung. Bei den ersten Teilen länger und mehr Fokus auf den Charakteren, bei den Nachfolgern flotter, weil man die Charaktere kennt. So beim Herr der Ringe, als auch beim Hobbit. Jeder Film hatte bisher auch immer einen Ausklang. Man wusste beim ersten HdR es geht weiter, aber man würde mit einem "Ja, hier ist erstmal zu Ende und das ist in Ordnung" zurückgelassen. So auch beim ersten Hobbit.
Im zweiten Hobbit ist das nicht der Fall. Da gibt der Film am Ende richtig Gas, erreicht nen riesen Höhepunkt und BOOM! Film mit nem riesen Cliffhanger vorbei.
Ich glaube schon, dass das in diesem Fall keine schlechte Entscheidung war. Aber ich will kein Fucking Jahr wieder warten! xD

Aber ich fand ihn super! Aber ich liebe auch einfach das Mittelerde Universum


----------



## Mothman (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die Herr der Ringe Trilogie gelesen, noch bevor die Verfilmung überhaupt geplant war. 
Den Hobbit habe ich aber nie gelesen.
Eventuell fand ich ja daher den Film besser, als die Herr der Ringe Verfilmung?!


----------



## Chaz0r (13. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habe die Herr der Ringe Trilogie gelesen, noch bevor die Verfilmung überhaupt geplant war.
> Den Hobbit habe ich aber nie gelesen.
> Eventuell fand ich ja daher den Film besser, als die Herr der Ringe Verfilmung?!


 
Naja, die Verfilmungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Buch sind absolut unterschiedlich. Bei Herr der Ringe musste für ein vernünftiges Maß einfach viel weggelassen werden. Ich denke sonst hätte man 2-3 Filme pro Buch machen müssen. Das Verhältnis aus dem was gezeigt wird und dem was weggelassen wurde, stimmt aber für mich, auch wenn Elemente wie Tom Bombadil oder so fehlten. Aber dafür hat man ein episches Film-Epos, was man auch mal an nem Wochenende (oder nem Tag xD) richtig durchkloppen kann und mehr Epic bietet, als fast jeder andere Fantasyfilm.

Beim Hobbit ist das ganz anders. Da wurde nichts weggelassen, im Gegenteil. Jackson hat noch eine Menge Kurzgeschichten mit einfließen lassen, dazu noch erste Vorabversionen und Skripte, die man auf Tolkiens Dachboden gefunden hat und n paar eigene Elemente um das Ganze mehr mit den Herr der Ringe Filmen zu verknüpfen. Z.B. die Charaktere wie Galadriel, Saruman oder jetzt eben Legolas. 

Heißt: Die Herr der Ringe Filme sind im Vergleich zum Buch verkürzt, der Hobbit sogar stark erweitert. Ganz verschieden also


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand den Film genial, ein großartiger Film!


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

Der Punkt beim Hobbit ist allerdings ja auch wieder, das HdR nicht mehr Filme haben konnte, weil es keinen Türöffner hatte durch den Studios bereit wären, da viel Geld zu investieren
Ursprunglich hatte der Peter ja auch nur 2 Filme geplant


----------



## Chaz0r (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Der Punkt beim Hobbit ist allerdings ja auch wieder, das HdR nicht mehr Filme haben konnte, weil es keinen Türöffner hatte durch den Studios bereit wären, da viel Geld zu investieren
> Ursprunglich hatte der Peter ja auch nur 2 Filme geplant


 
Ja, ich war auch ein wenig skeptisch, dass er erst aus 3 Büchern 3 Filme macht und dann aus einem Buch 2 Filme und plötzlich doch 3 Filme. Aber da er ja anscheinend auch durch Tokiens Skripte und Kurzgeschichten sowie seinen eigenen Zielen das Ganze von der Geschichte noch so weiterbaut, dass es halt wirklich eine Überleitung in die Herr der Ringe Filme ist, geht das bisher für mich voll in Ordnung. Teil 1 und jetzt auch 2 fand ich großartig und hat mich kein Stück gelangweilt. Ich hab in beiden Fällen im Kino gesessen und wollte einfach, dass es immer weitergeht xD


----------

